# "x11-libs/qt:3" fehlt?

## uhai

Eigentlich sollte die Kiste ohne qt3 auskommen. Aber revdep-rebuild will es haben und sagt:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt:3".

```

Wer braucht das noch?

```
Tux uhai # equery d x11-libs/qt:3

[ Searching for packages depending on x11-libs/qt:3... ]

```

bleibt ohne Ergebnis. Warum also fehlt es? eix kann es auch nicht finden...

uhai

----------

## few

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte die Kiste ohne qt3 auskommen. Aber revdep-rebuild will es haben und sagt:
> 
> ```
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> ...

 

"emerge --depclean x11-libs/qt" entfernt es entweder oder sagt dir welche Pakete es noch brauchen.

----------

## uhai

Sollte ich nicht von equery d auch gezeigt bekommen, wer das Paket noch braucht?

uhai

----------

## few

Vielleicht wird es ja nicht mehr gebraucht.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Bei mir ist noch  das USE qt3support gesetzt, ob man es noch brauch ist die Frage. IHMO Ja

```

gentoo64 rules.d # euse --info qt3support

global use flags (searching: qt3support)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: qt3support)

************************************************************

[+  D ] qt3support (x11-libs/qt):

Enable the Qt3Support libraries for Qt4

[+  D ] qt3support (x11-libs/qt-core):

Enable the Qt3Support libraries for Qt4. Note that this does not mean you can compile pure Qt3 programs with Qt4.

[+  D ] qt3support (x11-libs/qt-gui):

Enable the Qt3Support libraries for Qt4. Note that this does not mean you can compile pure Qt3 programs with Qt4.

[+  D ] qt3support (x11-libs/qt-opengl):

Enable the Qt3Support libraries for Qt4

[+  D ] qt3support (x11-libs/qt-sql):

Enable the Qt3Support libraries for Qt4
```

----------

## franzf

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist noch  das USE qt3support gesetzt, ob man es noch brauch ist die Frage. IHMO Ja

 

qt3support hat aber gar nix mit x11-libs/qt:3 zu tun. qt3support ist ein qt4 (!) Modul, um das Portieren von Anwendungen von qt3 nach qt4 zu beschleunigen. Es hängt aber nicht von qt3 ab!

Wenn keine Abhängigkeiten zu qt3 mehr da sind, kann es sein, dass du qt:3 in deiner world-Datei stehen hast?

----------

## Finswimmer

revdep-rebuild --tree zeigt dir auch an, woher es kommt.

----------

## uhai

Die option --tree kennt er bei mir nicht... ?

uhai

----------

## ScytheMan

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Die option --tree kennt er bei mir nicht... ?
> 
> uhai

 

ich glaube finswimmer meinte emerge --tree und nicht revdep-rebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Oder revdep-rebuild -- --tree

Damit das tree an emerge durchgereicht wird ^^

----------

## uhai

 :Shocked:  toll, was es alles gibt! Danke!

Inzwischen geht es, ich habe kde-4.4.4 erfolgreich auf der Kiste

uhai

----------

## uhai

Abschließende Frage:

Sollte equery d nicht wie emerge --tree oder revdep-rebuild -- - -tree immer die gleiche Aussage geben?

Wenn man da unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bekommt, was wäre denn dann das richtige?

uhai

----------

